# Help with a leaking aluminum canoe



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys... I have an older aluminum canoe that I picked up at a garage sale several years ago. It hasn't been in the water since I took my mother out crappie fishing two years ago and the boat started leaking. I wasn't overly concerned since I only paid $30 for the canoe but now that my boy wants to start fishing I need a boat to get him into the smaller lakes around our house.

I have never attempted to patch the seam on bottom of the canoe. It appears to be just a leaky seam as there are no holes in the bottom of the boat. I am hoping that I can repair it without having to buy a new canoe.

Any suggestions or experiences you guys have had doing this? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

If you can pinpoint where the leak is at, I'd get some 3M 5200 sealant. It's very good stuff and is rated for "below the water line" when sealing through hull fittings and such. It takes about 24-48 hours to dry and about a week to completely cure. They do make a quick cure which is #4200 and it sets up in about an hour and cures in 24 hours.

These both will seal the leak and stay flexible so the repair should last for a very long time.

Good luck!

John


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Gluvit!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. Hopefully I can seal it an spend the allocated "new boat" money on my boys fishing tackle instead of on a new boat.


----------

